# PLASTIDIP



## VOOA (Mar 23, 2016)

Anyone used this product. Looks easy to apply with great effects.

http://www.plastidip.co.uk


----------



## XXX889 (Apr 7, 2016)

I've used this product in the past. Its a good product for spraying up wheels/badges.


----------



## VOOA (Mar 23, 2016)

XXX889 said:


> I've used this product in the past. Its a good product for spraying up wheels/badges.


Are they easy to peel off as the marketing implies. If so I might get some for my alloys to change up the look


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

VOOA said:


> XXX889 said:
> 
> 
> > I've used this product in the past. Its a good product for spraying up wheels/badges.
> ...


Make sure you clean the area prior to spraying. The key is to do light but multiple coats to ensure an even coverage and to ensure it can be pealed off in one sheet rather than multiple strands etc.. I've done 5-6 coats in the past on chrome and it seems sufficient enough, just depends on what colour you are covering as well.

Just my opinion but I think it's only great for small components and parts like bagels and emblems etc as apose to wheels are doing cars.


----------

